# Everyone says that you are skinny,aren't you?



## fosman (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Is my first treat so being gentle! :blush:
I own a gsd ,he is 8 months old and my concern is his weight. He is 23kg (50.7lb) and everyone says that is too lean and I don’t know what to do. I forgot to mention that is my first dog! 
I feed him 3 times a day, about 200g of dry food. Sometimes I give him treats in meantime.
When I have tried to feed him more, he and up with loose stools. I have change food but I had the same results.
I know that the food I give him is not the best quality, its 30€ for 20kg bag but I also give him pet cal for his bones.(My finance is not in good shape now  )
Can I give him something to put some weight?
I have search the web and I find a table of weight ratio and it says that a 8months old gsd puppy must be 30kg and mine is only 23kg. You can barely see his ribs when he moves.
I really want to thank everyone beforehand for you answers.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It's a little hard to tell from this picture but his weight look fine to me. Could be that he's just on the smaller side. 

One thing you can do is add fresh food to his kibble. You can add plain yogurt or cottage cheese and also a little fresh meats (turkey, fish, chicken). Fresh eggs are also great for dogs. I give my dog one raw egg a day.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

People are so use to seeing over weight dogs. When they see a dog with a mid section they think it's skinny. The average American dog is over weight. Hes a pup 8 month old dogs should be lean they don't fill out till into the first year normal.

You dog looks good to me lean and strong. What dose you vet say?


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm with Pepper and Ruth. Your dog looks nice at 8 months.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with the other posts - your dog looks fine. He probably will be naturally a more slender dog, but putting weight on him will only make him overweight. 

At eight months, he is a teenager, going through a gangly teen-age phase. Give him a couple of years and he'll probably fill out a bit more.


----------



## fosman (Nov 4, 2011)

My vet the last time he examines my dogs says that he little skinny and the next time he tried to sell me a dog food.:crazy:
He is good doctor but I don’t really trust him in this matter.
You see I live in a small island and I don’t have many chooses, they are few and I have choose the list bad one!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think your pup looks good too. You want him to be nice and slim especially while he's growing. You can feed raw meat, eggs, yogurt in addition to the dry.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't think he looks too thin. If you can barely see his ribs when he moves, he's just about right for a growing young dog.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

You're in Greece? I would love to go there. 

When Mac was a puppy, people often commented that he looked too thin. I think its the breed...they are lean. I think your boy looks really good. I'd only worry about feeding him more if he seems really hungry all of the time.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

My Brandy looked emaciated when she was a puppy! She ate a lot too. She was growing so quickly and turned out to be a big girl, I think it was that she just grew so quickly for the first year . She was very active and after several years filled in quite nicely, in fact she had to be put on a diet at age 10 since she weighed 115lbs. She was a large gal like her mother. Just be sure to follow your vet's instructions on how much to feed her and give her a little extra if she is always looking for food.

My friend's GSD is so hyperactive (she's 11 now) that she plays constantly and can barely stand still unless she is sleeping. She gets fed very well but is a thin as a rail. She uses her calories up and is very healthy, just as she was when she was a pup!


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

From the pictuires he looks - he will more than likely fill out when he matures in a couple years.

I second the notion of adding Fresh Food to his diet. You can get a lot of advice in how much and what to give here.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My 5 months puppy looks lean like that too and I feed her a lot of raw food, three times a day, plus treats but she still looks skinny. Each meal can weigh up to a pound. Still skinny but I think it looks perfect. And like you, if I give her more, she will have loose stools. I'd like to visit your island too!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that he looks fine, the growth charts are averages, not what your dog must be at. Mine is about the same age and weight, but she is really tall I can't tell how tall your dog is, but he seems to be healthy!! I feed mine hard food 2x a day with treats throughout the day for training.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Is he neutered? He just looks like a gangly teenager. I can't even see the ribs on him in the second picture so he's a fine weight. What's his height at the withers, that can also tell us a lot about his weight.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I think he looks perfect! I've got one of mine on a diet that needs to loose a few pounds, everyone (except the Vet) thinks she looks fine. Most people are used to looking at overweight dogs and when they see one that is fit and athletic, they think it is underweight!


----------

